# A strange.....



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2007)

rash. The last few days, when ever I've been exerting myself (for example mowing), I get a 4" or so wide strip of rash across the top of my belly. And what's even stranger is that the rash forms a pattern of Quarter sized overlapping rings. There is no itching or discomfort...I just look like I've been grabbed by a giant octopus <shrug>.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I hear that's what ringworm looks like? But I really don't know.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 7, 2007)

yep, sounds like ringworm to me too - it's a fungal infection of the skin that looks like this: 












It's infectious - even for pets (both way - they can give it to you, and vice versa). 

Seek medical treatment, just in case that's what you have, before you spread it to others.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a bit of trivia for you that isn't really helpful to you, ZanMan...even though I agree with Sam and AFG...when I was 14, I came down with a rash all over my body, including my scalp. When mom took me to the dr, he said it was the worst case of ringworm he'd ever seen...and took a picture of me to document it. So in medical ringworm circles, I'm famous!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> yep, sounds like ringworm to me too - it's a fungal infection of the skin that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope...does not look like that. These look like someone took a fine tip red marker and drew perfect circles, all the same size, and all open in the center...kind of looks like an extended olympics symbol...LOL When I cool down, they go away.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 7, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Nope...does not look like that. These look like someone took a fine tip red marker and drew perfect circles, all the same size, and all open in the center...kind of looks like an extended olympics symbol...LOL When I cool down, they go away.



Go to the doc Zan...Have them test for Lymes. I'm only seen the rash for lymes once but it was three very perfect circles.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmmm...that makes more sense. But the disappearing when relaxing thing....hmmmm. Oh well, doc visits are not in the immediate future...no insurance.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 7, 2007)

Does it look like this? If so, that's a beginning sign of Lyme disease. 
http://www.beliefnet.com/healthandhealing/getcontent.aspx?cid=11696






Edit: Nancy beat me to it!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Does it look like this? If so, that's a beginning sign of Lyme disease.
> http://www.beliefnet.com/healthandhealing/getcontent.aspx?cid=11696
> 
> 
> ...



Nope...nothing in the center, and the rings are much finer and more uniform. And there are lots of them...probably over a dozen

I've had a lot of the symptoms of lymes disease for years, but no explaination for the rash part showing up now...as far as I know, it's not too common in the concrete and asphalt jungle


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 7, 2007)

From what I understand Lymes doesn't always make a perfect bulls-eye. What I saw was very similar to the pic Joy posted but not quite as bright. It was a lighter red and there were three rings. *Shrugs*

Anyway, if you think it's Lymes please DON'T wait to see the doctor. If they catch it quickly enough all you'll have to do is take antibiotics. If you wait you can do real damage. Don't mess with Lymes.

PS...I was tested for Lymes on Monday. I got the results on Wednesday. I'm not a fan of having blood work taken but it wasn't so bad and I'm glad to know I don't have it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had Lyme's, and it is indeed nothing to fool with. Mine progressed to the point where I had neurological symptoms before it was diagnosed. If left untreated, damage can be irreversible. 

Whether it's ringworm or Lyme's disease or something else - professional medical advice and treatment should be sought, even if you don't have insurance. Many cities have free clinics or health vans, and hospital emergency rooms cannot refuse treatment. 

I'm intensely uncomfortable with the thought of people posting here and refusing (for whatever reason) to follow up with a doctor. While this forum is here for help and information, we obviously cannot diagnose to a certainty, and advice given here should never be an alternative to health care professionals.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry. Just delete the whole thread.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd it to stay, and I think it's useful, Zand - I hope that's okay with you. I do appreciate your posting (and hope you continue), but just wish it wasn't your only foray into seeking help.


----------



## lemmink (Jun 8, 2007)

My bf gets a rash of spots all over his chest (for a while it was all over his arms, then all over his body completely) when he exerts himself, gets excited, or ... just randomly really. It's the result of getting bitten by a spider some 10 years ago... his skin still reacts in a funny way, although he didn't have any other symptoms. Could be something like that?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 8, 2007)

lemmink said:


> My bf gets a rash of spots all over his chest (for a while it was all over his arms, then all over his body completely) when he exerts himself, gets excited, or ... just randomly really. It's the result of getting bitten by a spider some 10 years ago... his skin still reacts in a funny way, although he didn't have any other symptoms. Could be something like that?



Actually, that sounds very likely. Up until 4-5 years ago we lived in spider central, spider bites were common. In fact about 12 years ago I was bitten by a brown recluse, and will be on meds the rest of my life because of it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 9, 2007)

I was bitten by a brown recluse some years ago on the ankle and notice sometimes I get these faint little round rash areas on my belly about as big as a dime or a nickel. It's always relatively in the same spot. It doesn't itch or anything and I would never know it's there except I accidentally saw it there one day. By the time I get to the doctor it's gone and I look like a hypochondriac. I just looked and there are two faintly there now. Looks like ring stains from a fist full of test tubes. What's worse is that because my skin is dark it's very difficult to see them. I see them easily because I know what I'm looking at but it really makes me look like a hypochondriac when I have to say, "See! Watch where my fingers trace. If you squint your eyes just so and tilt your head this way with the light shining north east you can see it, SEE!?!?" It's awful.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was bitten by a brown recluse some years ago on the ankle and notice sometimes I get these faint little round rash areas on my belly about as big as a dime or a nickel. It's always relatively in the same spot. It doesn't itch or anything and I would never know it's there except I accidentally saw it there one day. By the time I get to the doctor it's gone and I look like a hypochondriac. I just looked and there are two faintly there now. Looks like ring stains from a fist full of test tubes. What's worse is that because my skin is dark it's very difficult to see them. I see them easily because I know what I'm looking at but it really makes me look like a hypochondriac when I have to say, "See! Watch where my fingers trace. If you squint your eyes just so and tilt your head this way with the light shining north east you can see it, SEE!?!?" It's awful.



It seems like we're in the same boat, Lilly. I guess I'm in good company. :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 10, 2007)

I did some snooping around and am wondering if what we are experiencing isn't some form of hives? I've always been prone to get little non-itchy sightings on my skin, specifically on my belly. Hives can be caused by any number of things from allergies to stress and even exercise and sweating can case them. Read about it here.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 11, 2007)

To quote Bugs Bunny...."Egh, It's a possibility!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure mine are hives Zandos. I tried to find pictures for you but all the pictures I saw were of severe ghastly cases where the breakouts are much more than the little sightings I see every once in a while. When I get hives on my belly they usually look like this only not this widespread:




Then one day I saw a round formation that kinda looked like what you see in the picture below but there was no redness or anything, just the raised area. Again it had no itch:




If your breakouts look anything like these then that is probably what it is. Claritan has a hives formula you can take. I would suggest taking it just to see what it does. If it helps in any way they you're on the right track. You might even be allergic to mowing the grass. (or at least you can tell that to your wife and your neighbors )


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 11, 2007)

What I have looks like neither of those...there is no swelling, and the circles are not solid, they are like someone traced around a quarter with a red/pink pen....some a brighter red/pink (but not angry looking), and some so faint that barely visible. Every time they have appeared it has been after extended (for me) periods of exertion, and they fade away after about 10-15 minutes of rest. No other symptoms as far as I've noticed.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2007)

This might be strange but could be it just plain old heat rash? Isn't heat rash usually light pinkish? I don't know how to explain the ring formation other than maybe you're pressing against something or wearing something that might make it look that way? *shrug*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 11, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This might be strange but could be it just plain old heat rash? Isn't heat rash usually light pinkish? I don't know how to explain the ring formation other than maybe you're pressing against something or wearing something that might make it look that way? *shrug*



I do not know what it could be that would be pressing on me to cause the marks consistantly...what I'm wearing is definitely not it...being shirtless is how I notice it at all.


----------

